# Typo3 Get Variable



## luckerking (4. März 2008)

Hi Leute,
Ich möchte über PHP eine ganz einfache Get-Variable abfragen.
D.H. wenn ich z.B diesen Link habe ...
meineseite.de/bla.php?actSite=1
..möchte ich gerne wissen welchen Wert "actSite" hat.

Meine bisherigen versuche sind leider gescheitert und ich finde einfach keine anständige Beschreibung. was ich machen muss, damit Typo3 diese Variable erkennt 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mit helfen.

Gruß MRoccoT


----------



## josDesign (4. März 2008)

Stichwort: Get Data / Get Text


```
temp.var = TEXT
temp.var.data = GPVar:actSite
```

Oder stellst du dir das anders vor?


----------



## luckerking (4. März 2008)

Hi josDesign,

Einfach

```
temp.var = TEXT
temp.var.data = GPVar:actSite
```
im TypoScript angeben
und dann kann ich die per $conf["actSite"] abfragen?

Kann das gerade nicht ausprobieren...
Aber meine bisherigen Versuchen lagen auch immer in dieser Richtung.

Danke


----------



## josDesign (4. März 2008)

Ok, wie man das in ner eigenen Extension abfragen kann weis ich nicht, aber dafür gibt es sicherlich eine fertige Funktion.

Oder irre ich mich jetzt? Du sprichst hier davon, die TS in deiner PHP aufzurufen, oder?


----------



## Alwa (4. März 2008)

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe möchtest du in einer Extension eine Get Variable abfrage bzw. ausgeben.


```
echo t3lib_div::GPvar('actSite');
```


----------



## josDesign (5. März 2008)

Ich denke das dies dem enspricht, was er wollte.  Hoffen wir mal!

Wo findet man diese Dinge? Ich meine es muss doch irgendwo eie Referenz geben dazu, oder nicht?


----------



## luckerking (5. März 2008)

Alwa hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe möchtest du in einer Extension eine Get Variable abfrage bzw. ausgeben.



Genau das möchte ich 

Aber der Code funktioniert nicht 

```
echo t3lib_div::GPvar('actSite');
```

Muss ich vielleicht Typo3 noch irgendwie beibringen, dass es diese Variable gibt?





> Wo findet man diese Dinge? Ich meine es muss doch irgendwo eie Referenz geben dazu, oder nicht?


http://typo3.org/documentation/document-library/tutorials/

Die ist zwar ziemlich ausführlich, nur leider haben sie wohlvergessen zu erwähnen, wie das geht 



Edit: Mit nicht funktionieren meine ich, dass er zwar die funktion kennt, sie mir aber nichts zurückliefert.
Auch zu beachten ist, das ich die Get-Variable bis jetzt einfach oben im Browser eingegeben habe oder in html als einfachen Link.
Kann es angehen, dass Typo3 spezielle Links braucht?


----------



## Alwa (5. März 2008)

Das ganze funktionier natürlich nur in eine Typo3 Extension.

Wenn du nur eine GET-Variable in eine Inhalts bereich einbinden willst mach das am besten über Typoscript.

Mal eine andere Frage die Variable soll nicht zufällig in ein von Typo3 erstelltes Formular?


----------



## luckerking (5. März 2008)

> Wenn du nur eine GET-Variable in eine Inhalts bereich einbinden willst mach das am besten über Typoscript.
> 
> Mal eine andere Frage die Variable soll nicht zufällig in ein von Typo3 erstelltes Formular?



Die Variable brauche ich, damit die Extension weiß, wie sie die Seite aufzubauen hat.

Wenn actSite =1 dann soll die Seite anders aussehen, als wenn actSite = 2 wäre.


Die "echo t3lib_div::GPvar('actSite'); " - Funktion habe ich ja in der Extension ausgeführt, doch sie liefert gibt mir irgendiwe nichts zurück.

Vielleicht liegt es ja an den Gründen, die ich im vorherigen Beitrag genannt hab .


----------



## Alwa (6. März 2008)

Ich habe gerade noch mal bei mir getestet ob ich weiter oben kein Müll geschrieben habe und bei mir funktioniert alles.

Was mir dabei aufgefallen ist hast du mal versucht ob deine Extension überhaupt was ausgibt. Das Problem hatte ich gerade weil ich nach dem Anlegen der Extension den Cache nicht geleert habe. Ich weiß ist ne doofe Frage aber es ist meist die Lösung für alle Probleme. 

Hier noch mal der Code aus der Test-Extension


```
function main($content,$conf) {
 $this->conf=$conf;
 $this->pi_setPiVarDefaults();
 $this->pi_loadLL();
		
 $content = t3lib_div::GPVar('id');
 return $this->pi_wrapInBaseClass($content);
}
```


----------



## luckerking (7. März 2008)

Ja dein Code funktioniert, aber dieser hier nicht ....


```
function main($content,$conf)	{
		$this->conf=$conf;
		$this->pi_setPiVarDefaults();
		$this->pi_loadLL();
		$this->pi_USER_INT_obj=1;	
  
 $content = t3lib_div::GPVar('actSite');
 $content .= '<a href="http://localhost/typo3/index.php?id=2&actSite=3">Kunden/Projekte</a>';
 return $this->pi_wrapInBaseClass($content);
}
```
Er gibt mir einfach nichts aus ...
Muss ich eine spezielle Methode benutzen um den Link zu bilden?

(Cache ist aus)


----------



## Alwa (7. März 2008)

versuch mal im Installtool das Debugen einzuschalten und lass dir mal GET ausgeben.


```
debug($_GET);
```

Ich weiss nicht genau wie es sich mit Kamel-Schreibweisse bei Get-Variablen verhält


----------



## luckerking (7. März 2008)

> id	2
> type	1
> no_cache	1
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at C:\xampp\htdocs\typo3\t3lib\class.t3lib_div.php:2826) in C:\xampp\htdocs\typo3\typo3\sysext\cms\tslib\class.tslib_fe.php on line 2907



Mit der Fehlermeldung kann ich nichts anfangen ...

Was ist die Kamel-Schreibweise?


Edit: Wenn ich auf den Link klicke, dann zeigt er oben im Browser noch nichtmal die GET -variablen an.


----------



## Alwa (10. März 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob es wirklich so heißt aber ich meine damit das dass zweite Wort gross geschrieben ist (act*S*ite). Versuch doch mal *actsite *zu übergeben.

Was die Fehlermeldung angeht das ist normal. Du versucht in eine Script eine Header zu setzten aber debug() hat schon eine Header gesetzt.


----------

